# To bute or not to bute for an abscess?



## edozier1

I know everyone has their own opinions so what do you think and why? Does giving bute slow down the progress of an abscess? My guy has had one since Tuesday, deep in the heel with no tracks in the sole. I've been soaking, packing with magnapaste and hand grazing to keep him moving and my vet also prescribed 2 grams bute/day. He's been miserable and three-legged since Wednesday but still no blow out...


----------



## eventerdrew

absolutely bute. Bute is just a pain reliever. Nothing more. It will not slow down an abcess from blowing. Sometimes it just takes longer. My horse had one in her neck (long story) and it took about 2 weeks to pop.

sending healing vibes to your boy!


----------



## sillybunny11486

my vet says never to bute w/ an abcess. it slows it down and may even go back in if its not drained. i dont like to use bute, horses have pain for a reason. it lets their body know something is injured, and tells them not to do that action so it can heal. its really your call. if you think the horse is in really bad horrible pain do what you think is necessary. the best thing to do is consult with your vet.

EDIT: bute is an immune supressent and should not be used if there is an infection unless you consult with a vet first.


----------



## My Beau

Definitely bute! The only thing you have to watch out for is if they're on bute for a long period of time - it can lead to stomach ulcers. But for an abscess, you should be fine.


----------



## Ryle

If your horse is that lame and your vet has recommended it, go ahead and give Bute. It may slow an abcess in draining, but when you are dealing with a horse that is that lame you are running the risk of compensatory laminitis in the good leg. So, reducing the pain in the "bad leg" is very important to help prevent severe complications.


----------



## dee

I would give the Bute if the vet recommends it. It may relieve enough of the pain for the horse to move around a bit more, which will improve circulation and may help the abcess to go ahead and blow out? 

I've been lucky and never had to deal with an abcess before, but I'm told that my mare, Dancer, has had an abcess in the past.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Oh my goodness! My little guy just recently popped his abscess! He was out for two months on horsie bed rest. We didnt know what was wrong, first we thought pulled tendon then decided it was laminitus and it ends up it was an abscess all along. The dumb thing didnt show up in the dang xrays! Anyways... we buted him when it was very painful for him(a few days before it popped) and once it popped we gave him bute as well to help with the soreness. I would say ask your vet first though.


----------



## barefoothooves

Me, I'd skip the bute, and soak the foot in ACV and water again to help it pop. Bute might take the edge off the pain, but its not going to make him sound on a really sore foot, and I feel that drugs like that shouldn't be given freely, but only if really needed. I'd rather see that thing blow sooner rather than later, if for no other reason than to preven overtaxing the healthy leg for a longer period of time than needed (and stomach ulcers). Have patience, it WILL pop.


----------



## starlinestables

I say BUTE! If it were me I wouldn't want to be in pain just to shorten the healing process. Whenever I give bute, I usually give them a flake of alfalfa to help with their tummies and as a treat. Whenever, I have to go to the dentist or the doctor I always buy myself mcdonalds to make me feel better. )


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Like some others, I avoid bute unless the horse is 3 legged lame...in that case, we'll give bute just to make it comfortable enough so they keep moving around..and indeed, be patient...some in the hoof can take many weeks to come out.


----------



## edozier1

Thanks for all the replies! I decided to give bute in the evening to keep him comfortable in his stall over night (it got down into the 30's the past couple nights) but have stopped giving it in the AM. He was walking better this afternoon but his leg is swollen up into the fetlock again. The swelling had gone down yesterday but I think it may be attributed to the anti-inflammatory in the bute?
Hopefully it will blow soon!!! His coronet band was also really tender today so is that a good sign? Poor guy!


----------



## Appyt

I will bute for hoof abscesses only if the horse is in such pain they will not walk on that foot at all. I only give 1 gram 2x a day IF I feel they need it that often. I don't try to keep them pain free, but I do not want them in extreme pain. Bute is an anti inflamatory, not just a pain killer, so I do not want to slow the process down by giving it too freely.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

edozier1 said:


> Thanks for all the replies! I decided to give bute in the evening to keep him comfortable in his stall over night (it got down into the 30's the past couple nights) but have stopped giving it in the AM. He was walking better this afternoon but his leg is swollen up into the fetlock again. The swelling had gone down yesterday but I think it may be attributed to the anti-inflammatory in the bute?


With our mares, 2 g bute seems to be effective for about 24 hours, so don't be surprised if he starts to limp more again after being off it for a day.



> Hopefully it will blow soon!!! His coronet band was also really tender today so is that a good sign? Poor guy!


A towel soaked in warm water with epsom salt wrapped around the band can help draw an abcess out. You'll easily see when it starts to drain, but don't be suprised if it doesn't look like there is a lot of drainage...it doesn't take much to cause a lot of pain. Once it opens up, though, you typically see a drastic improvement very quickly.


----------

